# Extension of VISA done on 30 April



## saurabhpluto (Feb 5, 2014)

Hi Folks,

I have submitted the application for me and my wife (as dependent) on 30th April 2014, for the general work permit.

My old VISA is Intra-Company transfer permit, which will expire on 4th June 2014.

Now the problem is my wife(Dependent VISA) has traveled back to India since her mother is ill, and my ICT will be expiring on 4th June 2014.

So, in this scenario what should she do since she won't be able to make it to South Africa port of entry before 4th June 2014.

Please suggest.

Rgds,
Saurabhpluto


----------



## saurabhpluto (Feb 5, 2014)

One more thing to say.

Can she travel on tourist visa and get the new VISA, which was applied on 30th Apr 2014, stamped withing RSA?


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

> Can she travel on tourist visa and get the new VISA, which was applied on 30th Apr 2014, stamped withing RSA?


Yes, this is your answer.


----------

